# Raleigh Chopper info



## jamesinreddeer (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello, new here from Red Deer. I have a not so desirable bike because it's a girls model. Wondering if anyone by chance could give me a value and or date/ model on it ? Hope I'm in the right forum for such a request.
Thanks in advance, Ivan
(I didn't take these pics, they are all I have.  I realize how brutal they are one of them actually was making me dizzy it's so blurry)


----------



## ddmrk (Mar 5, 2021)

I would be interested in buying it if you want to sell it
Danny k.


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 5, 2021)

That is actually a really desirable model. Do a quick eBay search under Girlie Chopper and you'll be surprised what you find.

The seat is incorrect for the bike, but the rest looks good!


----------

